# couple lever actions and a 20mm bottle stopper



## David Seaba (Apr 26, 2015)

Made these up tonight. The lever action kits are pretty beefy. I had interest in these so I made some up. I made elk antler bases to go with them. The bottle stopper was something I was playing around with. I got the brass from @barry richardson . Thanks for looking. 
David

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2015)

Those are really neat David. The picture's a bit fuzzy though. Hard to get a good look at them. Did you put a wood plug in the 20mm round to screw the stopper into?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2015)

Give us your thoughts on those lever actions!


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 27, 2015)

@barry richardson I used an walnut dowl that was slightly undersized. I epoxied it in and drilled for the stopper. @Wildthings these kits seem to be very well built. Even though the lever is backwards it is still a pretty cool kit I think. The nib presses on instead of screwing on like the bolt action pens. The lever seems pretty beefy were it hinges. Hope thst helps.
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

Love the bottle stopper! Your pens themselves appear to be very attractive also (fuzzy pic hard to see anything) but I am just not a fan of those lever kits at all. Hopefully someone will manufacture a more attractive lever kit one day. Great job on your end though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 27, 2015)

Very cool!

I need to get messing around with that brass also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry about the bad pics.  I'm going to have to work on my photo skills. They can only go up.


----------

